# Umrandung für Einladung



## howil (22. Dezember 2003)

ich soll für bekannte eine einladung entwerfen und bräucht jetzt einen verschnörkselten Rahmen (wie dass bei einladunge zu goldenen hochzeiten und ähnlichem üblich ist) um das wort "Einladung".

kann mir da irgenwer weiterhelfen


----------



## da_Dj (23. Dezember 2003)

Google mal ein bisserl, mit Rahmen und ähnlichen Stichworten, sollte es mehr als genug Vorgaben geben.


----------



## Mythos007 (24. Dezember 2003)

Wenn Dich der Rahmen interessieren sollte schick einfach eine kurze mail an 555 - Mythos


----------



## da_Dj (24. Dezember 2003)

Hm Einladung zur Tutorials.de Dinner Party, das wär mal was, aber so ein Rahmen ist sicher nicht das, was er möchte, so verschörkelt usw. Das wäre doch schon wieder Aufwand  Könnte man aber was schönes mit *Pfaden* machen, wozu gibts die denn ...


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Dezember 2003)

@ da Dj... das sind Pfade


----------



## howil (25. Dezember 2003)

Thx Mythos007;-) .
habe mittlerweile meine Einladungen vollkommen ohne Rahmen gedruckt bin aber noch immer interessiert wie du deine nette Dinner-Einladung mit Pfaden kreiert hast.
Habe leider bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrung mit Pfaden und wäre sehr dankbar, wenn du mir diese kurz erklären könntest.


----------



## da_Dj (26. Dezember 2003)

Ich meinte, dass man den Rahmen drumherum auch mit Pfaden verschörkelt, nicht das, was du da innen gezaubert hast


----------



## Squas (27. Dezember 2003)

Also ich hab da so einen Brush der nur mit so Verziehrungen ist. Hier ich stell den mal zum runterladen bereit.

Hier


----------



## Nino (28. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
für welche Photoshop Version ist diese Werkzeugspitze gedacht?

Mfg


----------



## Mythos007 (28. Dezember 2003)

Ich nutze Photoshop 7.0.1 und dort funktioniert diese Werkzeugspitze... ^^^


----------



## greengoblin (28. Dezember 2003)

Ja, da hat Adobe nicht an die Abwärtskompatibilität gedacht und erschwert 
damit den Austausch der Entwickler untereinander. Aber es gibt eine Lösung:
Bitte den Squas, den Brush als .jpg zu speichern und Dir zuzuschicken,
dann kannst Du Dir aus der Datei selber eine Werkzeugspitze herstellen.
Wie es geht - z.B. in diesem Tut 
Gruss
GG


----------

